# Rinse New Hot Water Heater?



## Peterson56 (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting question from homeowner w/ skin allergies: I installed a good quality gas water heater today (it's a rheem), homeowner wanted to know if should fully fill, then fully drain, then refill before first use. I think their words were something along the lines of the first usage might deposit manufacturing debris on their clothes when they do laundry.

I explained that shouldn't be a problem because they make these heaters clean and people can drink/eat the water from them. But it got me thinking, perhaps there may be some manufacturing residue (e.g. dust, fiberglass, etc.).

What do you think?


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Your customers sound like douche bags. I would install swing checks and make sure arrow on valve is facing direction water is coming from . That always catches the debris


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Peterson56 said:


> Interesting question from homeowner w/ skin allergies: I installed a good quality gas water heater today (it's a rheem), homeowner wanted to know if should fully fill, then fully drain, then refill before first use. I think their words were something along the lines of the first usage might deposit manufacturing debris on their clothes when they do laundry.
> 
> I explained that shouldn't be a problem because they make these heaters clean and people can drink/eat the water from them. But it got me thinking, perhaps there may be some manufacturing residue (e.g. dust, fiberglass, etc.).
> 
> What do you think?


Good quality + Rheem should never go together in the same sentence. I would have removed 
The anode and put iodine into the tank and helped them with their first load of laundry. Preferably the whites.
Now go post an intro and stay away from home depot.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Quality gas? Post your intro first or you will see what's quality gas.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Peterson56 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your very well thought out answers. I am grateful.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Peterson56 said:


> Thank you all for your very well thought out answers. I am grateful.










The sarcasm dies down {it never completely disappears...:laughing:} and the answers improve when one introduces himself to the zoners...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> The sarcasm dies down {it never completely disappears...:laughing:} and the answers improve when one introduces himself to the zoners...


Today is 420... zoners or stoners??


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Peterson56 said:


> I installed a good quality gas water heater today (*it's a rheem*),


False! Rheem is sold at Home Depot, therefore there is no way you can consider it a high quality water heater.


----------



## smartbrad (Apr 22, 2013)

Rheem is a very good tank. No need to bash 'em


----------



## Peterson56 (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting point.


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wtf he needs to bye a book on cussing someone out. BTW rheem sucks.


----------



## Peterson56 (Apr 20, 2014)

I like Rheem.


----------



## Peterson56 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you all, have a good evening.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I visited the AO Smith/State factory. The tanks are rinsed and airtested before final assembly.

David


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Peterson56 said:


> Thank you all, have a good evening.


Still not intro here, not a plumber.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Humph . . . That went well.


----------

